# Picture Thread......



## EricIvins (Dec 23, 2012)

Note - If you don't like seeing wild caught animals, don't look......After all I'm one of those "mass breeder Chelonian mongers".......Thanks, mgt. -

*Pelusios Niger*










*Heosemys Spinosa*





*Chelodina Reimanni*









*Siebenrockiella Crassicollis*









*Malayemys Subtrijuga*









*Emydura Australis*









*Cyclura Cornuta*









*Me*


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Dec 23, 2012)

Really nice pics, that's for sharing them and Merry Christmas!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 23, 2012)

wow! nice pets there. great pics.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, great pics!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2012)

Eric:

You have a very, VERY interesting assortment of animals. I appreciate that you would share the pictures with us. I especially love the little side neck baby. That first picture of it looks almost like the eye is in the neck. 

Beautiful!

You once expressed an interest in my Phrynops hillari. She mostly belongs to Will. Maybe the two of you can negotiate a deal.


----------



## wellington (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice group you have there. The second to last pic is a strange turtle  glad you shared


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. We have several of those turtles sold in my country too.

I'm curious about Emydura Australis picture, it looks just like Emydura Subglobosa which also locally available in my country. Are they just the same species?

Also the picture of the iguana is really very nice, like a little dinosaur.


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 23, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Eric:
> 
> You have a very, VERY interesting assortment of animals. I appreciate that you would share the pictures with us. I especially love the little side neck baby. That first picture of it looks almost like the eye is in the neck.
> 
> ...



This only scratches the surface of what I have. I either add species or add more animals to my projects every week......




Yellow Turtle said:


> Thanks for the pictures. We have several of those turtles sold in my country too.
> 
> I'm curious about Emydura Australis picture, it looks just like Emydura Subglobosa which also locally available in my country. Are they just the same species?
> 
> Also the picture of the iguana is really very nice, like a little dinosaur.



They may be Emydura, but Subglobosa and Australis are very different from each other.......


*Cuora Mohoutii*









*Rhinoclemmys P. Manni*





*Rhinoclemmys P. Incisa*









*Mauremys Japonica*


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 23, 2012)

You have a lot of turtles species.

Care to show us your tortoise collection photos now?


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 2, 2013)

First clutch of the year. 2 Total.......


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 2, 2013)

Great photos. Love the spinosa


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW, awesome photos...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 2, 2013)

It is so nice to see different chelonia like that. I had never heard of any except Heosemys Spinosa. And you take beautiful pictures...I appreciate you showing them to us..


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jan 2, 2013)

Love your collection, Eric. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Clementine (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow! The baby chocolate turtle looks adorable! How old are they at that size?


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Jan 2, 2013)

beautiful rhino


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice...thank you for sharing...


----------



## Tortus (Jan 2, 2013)

EricIvins said:


>



Wow. Is that a type of box turtle? Never seen anything like it.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jan 2, 2013)

That's Heosemys spinosa, the Spiny Turtle. Its a semi-aquatic species. Like shallow-ish water and 50/50 water/land.


----------



## Neal (Jan 2, 2013)

You look younger than I pictured you...people said the same thing about me.

Nice collection there.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Jan 2, 2013)

Tortus said:


> Wow. Is that a type of box turtle? Never seen anything like it.



This one definitely caught my eye, it looks like a circular saw blade, just stunning. 
Thanks for sharing your gorgeous turtles with us.


----------



## TheValve (Jan 3, 2013)

Fantastic collection. Must be a lot of work caring for them all.


----------



## Katherine (Jan 3, 2013)

Stunning, I really appreciated these photographs. Thank you for taking the time to share them.


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 3, 2013)

Some other things floating around here.......


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice collection. You've got some healthy looking animals there.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jan 3, 2013)

What kind of snake is that? It's stunning.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 3, 2013)

Turtle mongering, it's good thing, right? Less we have nothing to talk about. Nice photos, the Japanese Wood almost make we want to have aquatics at home again. Will


----------



## tortadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Love the japonica. Green tree python looks awesome. Irian jaya? I was never good with the different ones. B


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 3, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> What kind of snake is that? It's stunning.



*Corallus Caninus*




Will said:


> Turtle mongering, it's good thing, right? Less we have nothing to talk about. Nice photos, the Japanese Wood almost make we want to have aquatics at home again. Will



Of course it's a good thing. However, some people just don't get it and like to push their animal rights agenda(s) on other people......The Japonica are quite at home on land......I keep them just like I would any other Forest Turtle......


----------



## tortadise (Jan 3, 2013)

That is an emerald? Man It took me for a nice looking GTP. Fantastic specimen. Shows how off I am with the snakes.


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 3, 2013)

Those M.japonica are very nice, maybe someday I can find the room for some. Would you care to post photos of your setups? I am always interested to see how people keep large numbers of turtles.

Thanks,


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2013)

I would like to see that too. Do you have a very large property, Eric?


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 11, 2013)

More Spinosa pictures - Part of a new group.......If I get a chance I may be able to take some pictures of the Libyan Greeks I just received.....


----------

